# SnowEx vs. Fisher



## WM8 (Aug 8, 2020)

Good evening. New member here. I am deciding between a Fisher XV2 or Snow Ex HDV. Im leaning towards the Snow Ex for the hookup system and down pressure though I like the longevity of the Fisher brand. I did a search and didn't find much info on the Snow Ex, so if you own one or can comment on the quality of the unit, etc. the information would be greatly appreciated. Dealer support will be about the same distance from my house either. THANKS in advance!


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

Fisher has been around a lot longer than SnowEx but both are owned by the same parent company so longevity shouldn't be an issue. SnowEx started out as a rebrand of Blizzard but has now become it's own brand which has absorbed some models from it's sister companies.

I can't say I've heard of anyone with down pressure on a SnowEx V. Frankly, I've not had anyone complaining that the 950 lb XV2 is too light to scrape well. Downpressure seems to be more popular on the 400ish lb plows. BOSS does offer it now but I haven't heard of anyone using it on one of those either.

I think @Mark Oomkes has a larger SnowEx but don't recall if he mentioned it having downpressure.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

All my plows have downpressure...gravity.


----------



## WM8 (Aug 8, 2020)

Great thank you, and like you've pointed out a 950 pound object seemingly has plenty of downward force. Mark any issues with your SnowEx?


----------



## BlackBeauty (Aug 29, 2017)

I have a SnowEx LT7200 on a 2001 Mazda pickup. I've never plowed with anything else but shows it over the Western Defender for the mounting system. The a
Automatixx is something I really like. And the down pressure is nice because the plow and truck are light in my case


----------



## Nightdragon (Sep 18, 2020)

This will be my first year with a SnowEx plow. Had a Meyer straight blade for a few years, A Western V for about a year. This summer I picked up a HDV 9’6 for my F250. Definitely a beast of a plow, heavily built and really don’t see the need for the down pressure but it’s a nice feature to have if needed. Will have to see how it performs here in the UP of Michigan.


----------



## Kvston (Nov 30, 2019)

cwren2472 said:


> Fisher has been around a lot longer than SnowEx but both are owned by the same parent company so longevity shouldn't be an issue. SnowEx started out as a rebrand of Blizzard but has now become it's own brand which has absorbed some models from it's sister companies.
> 
> I can't say I've heard of anyone with down pressure on a SnowEx V. Frankly, I've not had anyone complaining that the 950 lb XV2 is too light to scrape well. Downpressure seems to be more popular on the 400ish lb plows. BOSS does offer it now but I haven't heard of anyone using it on one of those either.
> 
> I think @Mark Oomkes has a larger SnowEx but don't recall if he mentioned it having downpressure.


I have a friend with a 9'2" boss with downpressure. He likes it. Says he gets better back dragging.

I have the 9'6" XV2 and I don't need downpressure. Works great for backdragging lots and drives. Can't speak to the snow ex but I can say all the Fisher I've run flat out work.


----------

